
Introducing .app, a more secure home for apps on the web - jhack
https://developers.googleblog.com/2018/05/introducing-app-more-secure-home-for.html
======
ktpsns
From [https://security.googleblog.com/2017/09/broadening-hsts-
to-s...](https://security.googleblog.com/2017/09/broadening-hsts-to-secure-
more-of-web.html) :

> The HSTS preload list is built in to all major browsers (Chrome, Firefox,
> Safari, Internet Explorer/Edge, and Opera). It consists of a list of
> hostnames for which browsers automatically enforce HTTPS-secured
> connections.

Obviously, that HSTS preload list contains the domain ".app". That's the key
feature of this new TLD.

Once you close your browser (and change to any other protocol like SMTP or
FTP), there is no difference between .app and any other TLD.

------
gervase
Discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967865)

------
originalsimba
The best TLD for a commercial business is .COM, the best TLD for a non-profit
is .ORG, and for other kinds of web apps, .NET will suffice.

These three TLDs are half the price of this .app gTLD. In fact all gTLDs are
stupidly over-priced.

Furthermore, a .com can satisfy 100% of the needs of your organization. a .app
will only ever satisfy a tiny niche of your needs. So instead of an
organization needing 1 .com for $10/yr, they suddenly need half a dozen gTLDs
for all their various services, at a cost of $20-$50/yr each.

If this is starting to sound like a giant racket, then you're paying
attention.

~~~
Boulth
I mostly agree with all that. The only downside of .com is that it's massively
crowded.

